# Lets see those Wade gigging lights



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Looking into building me some underwater lights for wade gigging. Post pics of the rig you use, I need some ideas. :notworthy:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

punisher338 said:


> Looking into building me some underwater lights for wade gigging. Post pics of the rig you use, I need some ideas. :notworthy:


Send a message over to Sealark. He makes a really nice LED light & housing that runs off 12v power. I bought one off him about 2 weeks ago. All I had to buy from the hardware store was 4 feet of 1" sch 40 pvc, a 1" tee, a 1" cap, about 7' of outdoor lighting cord, and my battery connections.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

.

Read instructions on my blog (scroll down to comments - I explained it there)


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

How many amps does that draw? 

Suggestion...... Your connectors are "Automotive" style connectors.

Many people use them on boats....This is not good as corrosion gets in them VERY easy. Move up to a Crimp /Shrink connector. This will keep the bad JuJu's out. It also protects the wire from wicking corrosion down them.

It's a simple detail that may save you one night.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is a set that I made not too long ago. They are 20W halogens. They do produce some heat, but it is dissipated in the water, so there hasn't been any cracks in any of the seals. I used marine grade wire and a trailer plug for disconnect. I also put some connectors in the neck for the wicking. Plus the lights are wired in parallel so that if one goes out the others will still work. They work well, and with a 7Ah 12V gel battery they give me enough time also.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those look pretty good. How much did they cost you in materials?


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I had some of the materials already, all together like 20-25, plus battery.


----------



## Flattiejabber (Mar 19, 2012)

www.flounder-fishing-and-gigging.com/


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

X-shark,

Thanks for the correction. I'll update it on my blog. I guess I never notice the wicking because I carry a backpack, but I could see it being a problem for those who use an innertube float. I'll put a comment on my video.

Thanks again.


----------

